# Moots Cross Bike?



## LeeWald (Dec 20, 2006)

Help me make a decision. I'm buying a new cross bike next year and have been looking at the Moots. Many of my team mates have them. I've never heard anything but good things about them but the cost. . . For those of you racing cross on one, is it worth it and why?


----------



## Streetking (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello...

i ride a Psychlo-X as a singlespeeder, no races, only for recreational riding. It is very comfortable. My Cannondale Cyclocross (both bikes are with disc-brakes) is much stiffer and, although it has a Dura-Ace 'on board', lighter than the single-geared Moots. 

Greetings from germany....Jörg


----------

